# integer vorzeichen umdrehen?



## javanub22 (29. Apr 2008)

hallo,
ist es irgendwie möglich das vorzeichen eines integer wertes umzudrehen?
wenn ich beispielsweise eine zahl -220 habe und möchte diese als 220 haben.
ist das irgendwie allgemein möglich? sprich egal welcher wert es ist, einfach das vorzeichen umdrehen.
mfg und danke für die hilfe


----------



## André Uhres (29. Apr 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=399802#399802


----------



## javanub22 (29. Apr 2008)

das würde man normalerweise meinen, man benutzt die suche.
danke für die mühe.


----------

